# Side Moldings



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

I was driving around town today and I pulled up next to a beat up B13 at a traffic light. I noticed that the front fender was missing the black side molding. To my surprise, the fender still had those three indented lines that run across our entire car. I was always afraid to try to remove these moldings, but not anymore. They're coming off tomorrow. I just thought I'd post this in case any of you planned on spending the money to color match them.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

u shur u aint from around here? haha my cars primerd rite now looks like it whent threw a fire. and my molding is gone from my fender, only there. but i wanted to take it all off would it look weird?


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

are you saying if i take the molding off(is that the stuff thats on the side of my door that black strip???) that it will look fine? ooo hit me back on this cause on the right side my "molding" is coming off...


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

yes, take the moldings off, cause the body of the car matches the molding. i have had mine off for over 3 years :thumbup: heres a pic


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

im confused i think i see the molding on your car, hmmm im not sure which is the molding and shit arrgh is that the damn strip on the side of the doors????


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

Liquider said:


> im confused i think i see the molding on your car, hmmm im not sure which is the molding and shit arrgh is that the damn strip on the side of the doors????



the body of the car has the 3 lines on it all around the car. if u take the molding off the car, it will look the same, just doesnt stick out like the molding.


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

3 lines, um...how hard is it to take the molding off, do i have to use a crowbar(spelling please) or with my hand ? Im sure if i take them off i will see some holes on which the molding was connected at


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

http://members.tripod.com/star0018/

go there and click sentra 1, i have a dent on my car on the right side, is that thing where the dent is, is that the molding ??


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

the molding is held on with double sticky tape, just pull the molding off then remove the tape, if it is still stuck on the car. wd-40 works good to take moldings off. link dont work.


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

ok i see now, thanks alot for the help man i appreciate it, most people insult me and tell me to use "search" i appreciate the help...thanks again

gonna try to take that bloody molding off now =)


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

That molding is actually good so if someone decides to open their door and let it swing freely, it will hit the molding, and not dent up your door.


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

The moldings itself was no problem to take off. All you have to do is use your fingernails to get under the molding and SLOWLY peel it off. However, the adhesive goo that holds the moldings on is proving to be far more difficult. Removing the goo will take some patience, but the pay off is well worth it. I'd recommend you either use bar tar remover or like jingjing suggested wd-40. At the moment, the entire driver side, both the molding and goo are off. The car looks a lot better/"cleaner" now that the molding is gone. Well back to work for me.


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

Liquider said:


> ok i see now, thanks alot for the help man i appreciate it, most people insult me and tell me to use "search" i appreciate the help...thanks again
> 
> gonna try to take that bloody molding off now =)


Want to race taking the moldings off? I'm going to beat you, I'm halfway done.  Shoot, I'd better get back to work.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

yeah, it has those 3 groovez to JUST LIKE ur front/back bumper's doo!..... i used "goo gone" it smells better. but never tried. that wd-40 to take it off. or u can use a heat gun , but thats if its all hard like if u took off the side moldins and let it harden up..


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Masa said:


> I was driving around town today and I pulled up next to a beat up B13 at a traffic light. I noticed that the front fender was missing the black side molding. To my surprise, the fender still had those three indented lines that run across our entire car. I was always afraid to try to remove these moldings, but not anymore. They're coming off tomorrow. I just thought I'd post this in case any of you planned on spending the money to color match them.



Don't waste the time on color matching with paint--if you like your moulding on your car and want it matched---ask around on the board for someone with an SE-R that is the same color as your car and get the VIN......They come color matched from Nissan and they aren't that expensive......


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

HATEnFATE said:


> Don't waste the time on color matching with paint--if you like your moulding on your car and want it matched---ask around on the board for someone with an SE-R that is the same color as your car and get the VIN......They come color matched from Nissan and they aren't that expensive......


Too late, all the moldings are off. I removed them yesterday and I like the results. I'll post some pics as soon as I get my digital camera to work again. I don't own a SE-R, would be nice to, but I don't.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

E model sentras and SE's didn't come with the molding unless it was ordered as an option, but all B13's have metal molding lines underneath the trim. Which is funny, because all XE's came with moldings, yet the SE was basically an E with SE-R/LE/GXE seats in them. Kind of backwards if you ask me. The trim helps with light dings, but most dings tend to end up higher than the trim. Not to mention a good whack and you just end up with a dent that was spread out over a larger area due to the trim spreading the force out. So it goes both ways. It looks pretty nice to fill in the molding lines on the sheetmetal, problem is they're still on the bumpers unless you take those out too, and bondo doesn't flex like polyurethane does, so you risk that it'll pop.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Masa said:


> Too late, all the moldings are off. I removed them yesterday and I like the results. I'll post some pics as soon as I get my digital camera to work again. I don't own a SE-R, would be nice to, but I don't.


ever get any pics? or does anyone have any pics of thier b13 with the side moldings off? i'm interested in seeing what this looks like.


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

sno said:


> ever get any pics? or does anyone have any pics of thier b13 with the side moldings off? i'm interested in seeing what this looks like.


There are pics of the moldings off on my cardomain page. The pics of my car with the Stillen kit does not have the moldings. Click "My Car".


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

So the question that remains for me is, does removing the adhesive also remove some paint? My once-dark gray moldings have taken a lot of sun damage and are now light gray, and look hideous on my charcoal Sentra. I just don't want to have a huge mess with the adhesive if it doesn't want come off completely. I figure with as old as it is, it could be bonded really tight.

Oh, and Masa, your Sentra looks great. It's classy, and has an older BMW M3_ish_ look to it (I consider that a compliment, at least).


----------



## Caj Darkmoon (Jun 4, 2004)

Mack said:


> So the question that remains for me is, does removing the adhesive also remove some paint? My once-dark gray moldings have taken a lot of sun damage and are now light gray, and look hideous on my charcoal Sentra. I just don't want to have a huge mess with the adhesive if it doesn't want come off completely. I figure with as old as it is, it could be bonded really tight.
> 
> Oh, and Masa, your Sentra looks great. It's classy, and has an older BMW M3_ish_ look to it (I consider that a compliment, at least).


Haha, thats nice, since I was just thinking the same thing about my charcoal grey sentra with lighter grey mouldings. Its a year younger than yours, and the stuff is stuck on, but not unremovably so. Ive been using WD40 and some tar remover spray stuff to help me out, but I'll prolly end up hitting kmart up for something a little better tomorrow.


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

Caj Darkmoon said:


> ...my charcoal grey sentra with lighter grey mouldings...


So, I'm not the only one with that setup, huh? Mine are so sun-baked that they might as well just be primered. I have been giving them generous coatings of Mother's "Back to Black" every other wash just to get them to match my car. It is a great product, but I'd really rather just rip those ugly things off. Sounds like I might just be doing this soon then...hope the adhesive cooperates with me.


----------



## Caj Darkmoon (Jun 4, 2004)

Yeah, just be prepared to spend some time on it...

Anyone have a recommendation for a particular stickytape remover?


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

Caj Darkmoon said:


> Yeah, just be prepared to spend some time on it...
> 
> Anyone have a recommendation for a particular stickytape remover?


Well, this is yet another question I've been pondering. I've got a few high powered, "known by the state of California to kill people" - type cleaners lying around, such as Goof-Off. I'm sure it could handle the job, but I'm apprehensive since it probably could take the paint off, too. I believe that 3M also makes some stuff to remove such adhesive.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Masa said:


> There are pics of the moldings off on my cardomain page. The pics of my car with the Stillen kit does not have the moldings. Click "My Car".


do you have any pics up close?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

goof off doesnt hurt the paint.I used it to remove adhesive from my pinstripe.


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

danifilth said:


> goof off doesnt hurt the paint.I used it to remove adhesive from my pinstripe.


Sweet. Got the goods, gonna do it.


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

sno said:


> do you have any pics up close?


Hmmm...I never took any close up pictures yet. I'll try my best and ask my friend if I can use his digital camera.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^cool, pm me when you get 'em.


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

Caj Darkmoon said:


> Haha, thats nice, since I was just thinking the same thing about my charcoal grey sentra with lighter grey mouldings. Its a year younger than yours, and the stuff is stuck on, but not unremovably so. Ive been using WD40 and some tar remover spray stuff to help me out, but I'll prolly end up hitting kmart up for something a little better tomorrow.



I used the bug tar remover, WD40, and rubbing compound. I also used my finger nails and the edges of my credit card while removing the sticky stuff. The main thing to remember is to take your time. After all, if you rub too hard with the rubbing compound, it will screw up your paint.


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

Sorry Sno my friend is being a real @ss about lending me his digital camera. I don't know maybe he's trying to hide some pictures he got on there or something.


----------

